# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  способ борьбы с Win32.Vitro

## Blinder

точных схем и методов борьбы с этой заразой на этом форуме вроде не увидела, поэтому новая тема, не ругайтесь :Smiley: 

вообщем я решила свою проблему  и я очень счастлива.
Хочу поделиться способом решения (хотя возможно мне повезло, но мало ли)

Вообщем вирус, котоый у меня был-назывался *Win32.Vitro*. это очень поганый вирус в плане удаления и воздействия на систему. Так же он может самопроизвольно мутировать в Win32.Virut.ce (это так его Аваст определяет и Каспер, как остальные - не знаю к сожалению). Вирус очень быстро размножается на компе и заражает экзешные файлы. При попытке вылечить Аваст и Каспер отменяют действие и предлагают переместить зар. файл в Хранилище. Я удаляла просто напросто. Но это не выход, ведь так можно все-все экзешники поудалять. Вообщем я полезла в инет-но нашла там совсем немного инфы относительно остальных вирусов-прогнозы были ооочень неутешительные в основном, например: 

http://avsoft.ru/forum/read.php?FID=31&TID=103




> B]win32 Junk Poly-->win32 Vitro-->win32 Virtu-->win32.Virut.ce[/B]_
> 
> Огромная порсьба помочь!!!На ВАС ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ НАДЕЖДА!!!Уже сбились с ног ,что делать!!Убить гада не получается!Мутирует из раза в раз,поражая при этом все exe. файлы,при чём инфицирует все диски C-->D-->E-->F!!! Переустановка Widows не помогла решить проблему,всплывает при очередной проверке!!
> Надеемся на ваши светлые головы и накопленный опыт,который поможет разобраться в данной проблеме!!!_


или же вот:







> Подцепил нынче эту заразу. Хотел кряк скачать, а скачал подлянку. Причем NOD и Avast промолчали. Avira ругнулась, но она на все кряки ругается. Ничто не предвещало беды. А теперь..
> 
> "The Vitro Trojan WILL, I repeat, WILL require you to back up your data, format your hard disk, then do a wipe of your drive, then reinstall Windows, all of the service packs and updates, all of your software, then restore your data. This IS the only way to get rid of it." Почитать еще можно тут.
> (Тут сказано, что чтобы избавиться от этого вируса надо форматировать и очищать полностью весь жесткий диск, на котором он побывал, в том числе и внешние).
> 
> Хочу выразить свою искреннюю ненависть тем, кто его сделал. Горите в аду.


ну и все в таком роде... решение что называется, наскребла по сусекам(переустанавливать винду считаю необходимым лишь в случае когда она сама слетает, тем паче что вирус этот легко переносит эту самую переустановку, может помочь разве что низкоуровневое форматирование+покрытие нулями, а мне такой вариант совершенно не нужен был)- но суть его сводится к следующему: 

Spoiler (click to show/hide)
1) отключить восстановление системы;

2) скачать Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool - замечательная программка надо сказать 



3) установить данную примочку, перед этим предварительно отключив ПОЛНОСТЬЮ (не значит делет) ваш Антивирусник (тоесть не тока в трее но и в службах)

4) запустить проверку со всеми галочками. По мере обнаружения вируса программа будет указывать путь где он находиться и полное имя экзешного файла. Я долго не думала и удаляла всю папку независимо от ценности файла-пришлось удалить все игры мужа (Линейка, Контра, Герои, Флетаут и прочее   ), кучу прог, и прочей лабуды на почти 90 Гигов    было очень жалко, но сохранить комп хотелось ещё больше. 

5) по окончании проверки я сделала "Ручную проверку" на второй вкладке и следовала описаным там инструкциям-там выводит на сайт техподдержки-оч хороший сайт-они помогают-мне лично давали советы и старались помочь - думаю это весьма не лишнее

6) когда с этим закончено-следует перезапуск системы. После него нужно запустить свежую лечилку CureIT от Др.Веба на полную проверку - если он прошарил и ничего не нашел-проблема решена  если же есть отклонения-см.п.5


7) после всего вышеописанного следует отключить автозапуск съемных носителей (дисков, флешек и т.д). Вообще это ооочень геморойно, но кое-что нашла для упрощения процедуры-а именно вот этот скриптик:

 AutorunDell_FINAL.rar (он есть здесь на форуме)


Ну и естественно включить обратно свои антивири и сделать и ими полную проверку-у меня после всего вышеописанного тишь да гладь  
Очень хочется надеятся что зараза побеждена-но вот уже двое суток-несколько десятков ресетов и ничего  



Там убедительно просят ещё постоянно следить за автоматическим обновлением системы-но так как у большинства это далеко не лицензия-то не советую 
всем удачи

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

